# Ellipse rounding bit



## aliebling (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm making a midcentury style desk for my wife and she'd like the edge rounding to be "eased" - so that the edges aren't half circles, but slightly more elliptical (with a very slight edge between the top and bottom rounding.

Here's an example of the rounding she'd like:

www.midcenturymobler.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/DSC_5224.jpg 

Can someone recommend a bit (or technique) to replicate that look?


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi N/a
Something like this
https://www.amazon.ca/Yonico-13143-...ocphy=9047944&hvtargid=pla-570730890871&psc=1
There are lots of different manufacturers and price ranges.
By the way Welcome


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

aliebling said:


> I'm making a midcentury style desk for my wife and she'd like the edge rounding to be "eased" - so that the edges aren't half circles, but slightly more elliptical (with a very slight edge between the top and bottom rounding.
> 
> Here's an example of the rounding she'd like:
> 
> ...


The bit that @mimac shows will give that profile if used on top side and again underneath table top.
Herb


----------



## aliebling (Jan 21, 2019)

That's perfect, thank you!

On a related note, many of the midcentury tops have a bit of curve to their thickness as well - sort of a surfboard look. I'm not planning it for this desk, but recommendations on how to manage that consistently?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would build a sled that angles downward towards the edge and spins on the center of the circle. The router would sit on the sled and you would go up or down and then rotate the jig and keep doing it again until you have gone all the way around. I would stop the slope short of center if it was me and sand the edge of the transition round with maybe a little hand planning first.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good how-to advice. That yonico profile would make a nice looking edge, but if I still had kids at home, I can see it fairly easily damaged.


----------



## aliebling (Jan 21, 2019)

I've never used yonico before (usually freud), but since this is likely to be a low-use bit for me (a desk now and likely a coffee table soon), it's hard to argue with the price.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There have been a few user comments on their bits and one tool review from a pro. All have been good as best I recall. I bought 3 that were architectural bits that I haven't had a chance to use yet but they look very good. The carbide is thick and soldered on to the body well, they are well sharpened, and even the paint job is well applied.


----------

